# Greg Oden pickup game



## NateBishop3

I've got some exciting... and somewhat disturbing news.

I just got home from the 24 hour fitness in Tualatin where I played in a pickup game with Greg Oden. He played two games, and obviously he dominated. 

The good news, Greg looks great. He had at least 8-10 dunks. A couple of them were coast to coast, one was a putback, and the rest were all low post two handers. He also blocked a number of shots. Basically he looks like the Greg of old. 

Honestly, I was a little concerned when his friends convinced him to play. Images of Greg hurting himself in a meaningless pickup game swirled through my head, but I'm not going to lie and say I wasn't thrilled to play with him. 

Anyway, just thought you guys would like to hear about it.


----------



## Ukrainefan

It seems like he should either be practicing with the Blazers or not playing at all.


----------



## KingSpeed

Wow. Are you serious? That's crazy. Cool to know that he's playing but yes, I don't want him to hurt himself in a random pick up game.


----------



## B-Roy

How'd you meet Greg?


----------



## KingSpeed

Ukrainefan said:


> It seems like he should either be practicing with the Blazers or not playing at all.


Agreed.


----------



## B-Roy

He practices a lot with the Blazers.

I remember reading somewhere on the Blazers website in which Martell said Greg always practices with the team, but only one of the practices got out to the public.


----------



## NateBishop3

B-Roy said:


> How'd you meet Greg?


I was on the court waiting to get in and he walked into the gym. 

I agree that he probably shouldn't be taking these kinds of risks, but I wasn't going to speak up and tell him that it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I hope this is a joke!


----------



## barfo

NateBishop3 said:


> I just got home from the 24 hour fitness in Tualatin where I played in a pickup game with Greg Oden.


Were you on his side, or the opposition?

barfo


----------



## Entity

"Are you sure about this? I do this for a livin', son." - Anecdotes in the Life and Times of Greg Oden


----------



## NateBishop3

barfo said:


> Were you on his side, or the opposition?
> 
> barfo


His side :biggrin:


----------



## Miksaid

NateBishop3 said:


> His side :biggrin:


Did you touch the ball?


----------



## mediocre man

If this was anyone but you Nate I would call BS on this, which makes me feel ill about him playing. I mean I love that he is out there, but what the hell is he thinking? And what the hell were you thinking by not telling him to sit his *** down? Then again, the surgery is probably all but healed now, and playing a pick up game is probably not that big of a deal. I would imagine he wasn't going at full G.O. speed


----------



## BlazerCaravan

A full-speed pickup game is probably 1/3 speed tops for a pro. Knowing this, he's been cleared for half-speed practices for at least an hour. These games last about 20 minutes each, and he played 2, so we have 2 games at 1/3 speed.

It's not like he was playing with 6'5" - 6'10" guys. It was at a 24-Hour Fitness. In Tualatin.


----------



## Talkhard

This scares the crap out of me. What in the hell is Oden doing playing pickup games with total strangers at some local gym? What if some 15-year-old kid who wants to make a name for himself tries to take him out at the knees, or trip him up, or foul him hard--and ends up injuring him? There goes the franchise, again . . .

If I were the Blazers I'd make sure he never did anything like this again. In fact, I'd write it into his contract. This is bull****.


----------



## AudieNorris

You guys sound like a bunch of mommies. A pro b-ball player playing a pickup game scares you? How funny! I want a guy who will play b-ball anytime, anyplace. Not one that is worried about getting an boo-boo. How do you think the guy became a pro basketball player? He played all the time, any chance he got.


----------



## blue32

Talkhard said:


> This scares the crap out of me. What in the hell is Oden doing playing pickup games with total strangers at some local gym? What if some 15-year-old kid who wants to make a name for himself tries to take him out at the knees, or trip him up, or foul him hard--and ends up injuring him? There goes the franchise, again . . .
> 
> If I were the Blazers I'd make sure he never did anything like this again. In fact, I'd write it into his contract. This is bull****.



You sir are bonafide shortbus material.


----------



## Talkhard

blue32 said:


> You sir are bonafide shortbus material.


Thank you. Whatever that means.


----------



## Sug

Here is what we know. GO can run full speed up a hill, and be fine. We also know that he has been dunking. I would imagine Greg ran about 1/2 speed, or in this case 24 fitness balla speed. He probably walked to the low box from about half-court, caught the ball and dunked. It was probably one game to 11 that lasted about 4 or five possessions for Greg's team.


----------



## crandc

I really doubt anyone in a gym pickup game seriously can challenge Oden. It's unlikely the team is unaware and I will put my trust in those who are paid to evaluate a player's condition, not people posting on message boards. Remember all the board "experts" who said Roy should have surgery and hang it up for the season a month ago when he sprained an ankle?


----------



## mook

yeesh. it's not like he's stick fighting or stock car racing. he's a 7 foot monster professional athlete going out to watch 6 foot amateurs bounce off him for an hour. 

I've played thousands of hours of pickup basketball and have had maybe half a dozen sprained ankles to show for it.he was probably in more real danger of straining a muscle running up the hill. 

by way of comparison, at this stage in Amare Stoudemire's recovery he was already out playing in pro games. Randolph was back after 7 months. Kenyon Martin after 6 months. 

the Blazers are being more careful with Oden. and they should be. but really. a pickup game in Tualitin 7 months after microfracture surgery isn't exactly reckless. 

I'm envious of Nate. it'd be great to one day tell your kids you threw a lob to Greg Oden.


----------



## Sug

mook said:


> I'm envious of Nate. it'd be great to one day tell your kids you threw a lob to Greg Oden.


That said, I hope nobody went near the guy. Imagine if you were the fan that hurt Oden. 

Hey Nate can you paint a little better picture about the game for us? :rofl2:


----------



## Fork

Talkhard said:


> This scares the crap out of me. What in the hell is Oden doing playing pickup games with total strangers at some local gym? What if some 15-year-old kid who wants to make a name for himself tries to take him out at the knees, or trip him up, or foul him hard--and ends up injuring him? There goes the franchise, again . . .
> 
> If I were the Blazers I'd make sure he never did anything like this again. In fact, I'd write it into his contract. This is bull****.


Give me a break.

He was probably in more danger driving to the gym than playing a pickup game with a bunch of kids and fat old guys.


----------



## crandc

Fork said:


> Give me a break.
> 
> He was probably in more danger driving to the gym than playing a pickup game with a bunch of kids and fat old guys.


No kidding. Reminds me of a friend who for a year would not go to an A's game with me because she was convinced a baseball game in Oakland would be the site of a "terrorist attack". I could not convince her she was far more likely to die driving there & back. I mean, if you want to be safe, go to the game and take the train.


----------



## blazerboy30

Sug said:


> It was probably one game to 11 that lasted about 4 or five possessions for Greg's team.



Sweet! Oden is even better than I thought if his dunks are worth 3 points!

:banana:


----------



## ebott

That is awesome. This is like the Blazers of old again. Just hangin' out being members of the community.

I love this team. A big part of it is that I expect the big three to win championships. But even if they lost in the first round every year I'd still love this team. They're all great guys that I'd love to hang out with.


----------



## _w00t_

That is cool! It makes me wonder if Greg is really ready to go now but the Blazers are just keeping him out the entire year as planned. Sounds like GO is ready to roll and his knee is fine. I am glad he is playing and being active, but yes there is a little fear too. It would be terrible if he got hurt.


----------



## BlazerCaravan

ebott said:


> That is awesome. This is like the Blazers of old again. Just hangin' out being members of the community.


Agreed... though, just to play devil's advocate, I was sitting sideline when Ruben Patterson played two pickup games at the Beaverton Central 24-Hour Fitness. Of course, the second game ended in a shoving match and Ruben left with an angry entourage in tow.


----------



## Scarlett Black

Wow. I love this. Next time Greg Oden is involved in a pick up game, call me. I live really close to the Tualatin 24 Hour Fitness and I could be there in 3 minutes.


----------



## deanwoof

what's the difference between the supposed 15 year old who wants to make a name for himself and takes greg's knees out at the local gym and an nba player who wants to make a name for himself and takes greg's knees out on national tv?

nothing.

i've played pickup games with college players and and-1 guys and there is NO intention of hurting anybody anywhere. the respect is there. except for those and-1 guys. they'll showboat the whole time.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

It's the guys who are playing in pick-up games who AREN'T good basketball players that make you nervous. There are guys out there who are not the most graceful of athletes. We grew up playing in the parks of N.E. Portland. I played high-school ball with Terrell Brandon, and whenever he would show up to the park, guys would naturally try to step there game up. Trying to prove that they could hang with him. The problem was not the real hoopers, but the scrubs out there hoping they could go home and tell their friends a story. Not that they would do something intentionally, but accidents happen. No joke, I remember summer of '89, Terry Porter shows up to our court ( Irving park). Everybody wanted to guard him or take him 1 on 1. Just to show everybody they had game. Guys were tripping over each other trying to get to him. The game was out of control. Nothing happened, but it was weird. ANd these guys were real good basketball players. You have to admit, that him playing pick-up game with some random guys doesn't sound good. My man better be careful!


----------



## Paxil

In Greg's recovery video blog he said he was past the point of even thinking about his knee. From experience I think he must be pretty well recovered to get to this point. I really don't see the big deal if he wants to play a pickup game. He can get hurt stepping off a curb. Take a kid like him who has played basketball all his life and try to keep him off the court when he is feeling fine... good luck. I can remember twisting my ankle... going to the Dr thinking it was broken... the being put on crutches and told no activity for a month, only to ditch the crutches and be back out there the next day. The drive was just that strong then. If anything... it shows Greg Oden has a fire that only basketball can quench... and that my friends... is a very good sign. I can't say the same for some of the other Yahoo's we've had in the past. 

As far as the worrying about him getting injured... certainly understandable... but we can't control it... just let it go... it is wasted energy.


----------



## Webster's Dictionary

I'll tell you what. Let's lock him in a metal box and keep it by the floor at the rose garden, and only let him out when it's time for a game...


----------



## DaRizzle

So come on...elaborate...Get any assists off him? Any lobs to him? Anybody score on him? What was the final score?


----------



## GrandpaBlaze

DaRizzle said:


> Anybody score on him? What was the final score?


Those are the two key questions. Two sides of the same thing - 1) did the other team score and 2) did anyone score on him - with his defensive prowess, I'd hope he totally intimidated anyone who came near.

Gramps... [wishing I could've been there to watch :drool2:]


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

Well not saying that I care if G.O. plays in pickup games, but I am pretty sure it is against NBA contracts to go and play in pickup games anyways. I am pretty sure there are a bunch of things they make players avoid to reduce injuries and non regulated pickup games I believe are on the list. Plus it doesn't make sense to me that Oden would do this. I really need to hear more, or maybe see a pic to actually believe this.


----------



## TLo

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Well not saying that I care if G.O. plays in pickup games, but I am pretty sure it is against NBA contracts to go and play in pickup games anyways. I am pretty sure there are a bunch of things they make players avoid to reduce injuries and non regulated pickup games I believe are on the list. Plus it doesn't make sense to me that Oden would do this. I really need to hear more, or maybe see a pic to actually believe this.



I doubt that. I believe NBA players are allowed to play pick-up bball games.


----------



## NateBishop3

I barely got to sniff the ball in that game. Everyone was so jacked up that Greg was out there that they either wanted to show him they could play, or they would just pass him the ball. So most of the time I was just boxing out and setting screens. I got a couple of nice putbacks, but that was about it. 

I definitely wasn't running point, so I didn't get to throw any lobs, but he wanted them. The funny thing was that nobody was throwing them high enough for him. Obviously, most people aren't used to playing with a 7' superstar big man. 

It was funny to see how he effected the game though. The guys on both teams were trying to prove that they could score, so they were constantly jacking up threes. Guys who are usually pretty good were clanking off iron the whole game. A brave few tried to take it to the rim and you could tell that Greg could pretty much block anything around the hoop. He let a couple go, but at least two times he launched it back into the stratosphere. 

The best parts were when Greg would get the rebound and then race coast to coast and throw it down. One time he pushed the ball and pretty much picked up his dribble from the three point line and within two steps he was at the rim jamming it. He also had a sick one handed putback dunk, which brought some oo's and aww's. 

Trust me though, he wasn't even going at 1/2 speed. He wasn't trying especially hard on defense, he was just intimidating people down low, and occasionally he would block a shot. On offense he was passing more than anything in the first game. People weren't going at him or trying to guard him. I wasn't terribly worried about that. If he caught it in the post, his man would get the hell out of the way because I think he didn't want to get dunked on. In the second game he took over and I think he had like six dunks. 

Anyway, I just wanted to let you guys know that he doesn't look like he's favoring that knee at all, and he is definitely looking like the Greg of old. It was very exciting. I wish I would have had a camera with me.


----------



## NateBishop3

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Well not saying that I care if G.O. plays in pickup games, but I am pretty sure it is against NBA contracts to go and play in pickup games anyways. I am pretty sure there are a bunch of things they make players avoid to reduce injuries and non regulated pickup games I believe are on the list. Plus it doesn't make sense to me that Oden would do this. I really need to hear more, or maybe see a pic to actually believe this.


Since you only have 68 posts, you probably have no idea of my history on these boards. I used to cover the team until about two years ago. I started back at the tail end of the sheed era and I left before Roy's rookie season. I've posted countless articles and breaking news on this site, so there's really no reason for me to make this up. It was just a total coincidence that I was even there when Greg showed up.


----------



## thaKEAF

Damn that's pretty cool. You guys are getting a little over worried though IMO.


----------



## HOWIE

That is some pretty cool story you got there Nate, something you'll be able to tell your kids down the road dude. 

Man, I am really looking forward to seeing him play in the NBA next year, take your camera with you next time Nate, or better yet, get a helmet cam. Name the video, playing ball with Greg Oden.


----------



## patohall

And much like G.O.'s rookie season in the NBA, his foray into the 24-Hour Fitness pickup games is over: http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/03/oden_dominates_a_game_at_24hou.html.


----------



## B-Roy

Oh wow.

Nate, you might have not done Oden a favor.....


----------



## Darkwebs

patohall said:


> And much like G.O.'s rookie season in the NBA, his foray into the 24-Hour Fitness pickup games is over: http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/03/oden_dominates_a_game_at_24hou.html.


Oh snap!! Oden got reprimanded because of this thread. Poor Greg.


----------



## B-Roy

Blazers read this site?


----------



## DaRizzle

Im sure there is another thread or two they found


----------



## B-Roy

The Oregonlive article specifically provided a link to this thread.


----------



## Darkwebs

DaRizzle said:


> Im sure there is another thread or two they found


I don't know, but that blog post points to this exact thread.


----------



## DaRizzle

Really...that is pretty cool...Hi world!!! Look at me! Look at me!


----------



## B-Roy

^Yeah, it's strange that someone would read this site and report it to the Blazers.

Or maybe the Blazers actually read this site? Hmm....

K-PRITCH, TRADE JARRET JACK!


----------



## TiMVP2

You ruined your franchise. Blazers aren't ever going to win a ring thanks to you now. Sorry.


----------



## Entity

B-Roy said:


> The Oregonlive article specifically provided a link to this thread.


Oops


----------



## BIG Q

Casey is over there at One Center Court now. I know that he scans all of these sites and blogs. It would not surprise me if he was the one that brought it to somebodys attention in management. Not saying that is a bad thing, but Casey knows who his meal ticket is and he would be a fool to ignore that. Or it might not have been Casey who read the posts here.


----------



## OntheRocks

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I hope this is a joke!




Me too... I doubt the blazers would be pleased he was out playing... :thinking2:


----------



## afobisme

he would be a fool to ignore it and have oden re-injure himself. it's best for both oden and the blazers.


----------



## PapaG

B-Roy said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> Nate, you might have not done Oden a favor.....


He did him a big favor. I posted a few days ago in another thread that Oden says he is going to play pick-up ball in Columbus and Indy as well.

It's just a bad idea, and I can't believe the people in this thread who jumped all over Talkhard just because he was the only one who got it right.


----------



## PapaG

> I know he is excited to be moving again, but as I talked to him about it, he said 'Coach, I promise I wasn't running hard ...'. And I was like - 'I really don't care','' McMillan said. "The thing is, *we were surprised.* So we let him know that he doesn't need to be there. We have plenty of workout equipment and gym space at our facility.''


Why would you be surprised? I read Oden's quote about playing pick-up ball whether the Blazers wanted him to or not a few days ago.


----------



## PapaG

DaRizzle said:


> Im sure there is another thread or two they found


The Oregonian writer directly linked to this thread.


----------



## Sir Patchwork

In a 24 hour fitness where the people playing aren't always basketball players, I would be worried. You get weight lifters or football players in there who just aren't coordinated and/or are just out there for cardio, so they are much much more likely to cause an injury than someone who actually plays ball. I mean, I've seen guys get undercut on accident by people who just aren't basketball players and don't know how to position themselves against someone taking off to lay it up or dunk. It's not so much about someone wanting to make a name, it's just a much clumsier game and there is less overall coordination in gym pickup games. Not a sound decision by Greg, but it's understandable. When you love basketball that's what happens. You give yourself the benefit of the doubt that you won't get hurt because you want to play some roundball with your buddies. 

Glad nothing happened though, and I hope he has recovered fully as you seem to think he is. Greg Oden is one of my favorites.


----------



## Xericx

I got injured when some sloppy ball player at LA Fitness FELL on my leg because he tried to dive for a rebound but landed on my leg and I twisted my knee. Its not Oden I'm afraid of, its the weekend warrior types who SUCK. 

THANK YOU NATE BISHOP.


----------



## PapaG

Xericx said:


> I got injured when some sloppy ball player at LA Fitness FELL on my leg because he tried to dive for a rebound but landed on my leg and I twisted my knee. Its not Oden I'm afraid of, its the weekend warrior types who SUCK.
> 
> THANK YOU NATE BISHOP.



I had some guy last year at Bally's Barnes Road who thought he was a pro a tried to block a breakaway lay-up by me. All he succeeded in doing was undercutting me and having my ankle fold over like a taco. I was screaming at that clown and had to be held back from punching him.


----------



## Xericx

I used to play there back in the day when Jermaine O'Neal's worked there or something. Summers only though.


----------



## STOMP

B-Roy said:


> Blazers read this site?


some one forwarded the link to the O...

Jason Quick sucks! New Blazer Beat reporter in 08-09! Time for a change!

STOMP


----------



## Xericx

Jason Quick is Damon Stoudamire's Muse!


----------



## Dan

B-Roy said:


> Blazers read this site?


Please, the Blazers basically love me, and I post here..so of course they read this site.

duh?


----------



## NateBishop3

I know that J Quick knows who I am. No source citation. I feel shafted.


----------



## DaRizzle

Nah, the writer started reading these post because he kept seeing me try to snap you guys back into reality...he thought it was a worthy cause:biggrin:


----------



## Dan

NateBishop3 said:


> I know that J Quick knows who I am. No source citation. I feel shafted.


you sure you want your name made public? The Hoops family will be arriving at your doo....oh wait, we traded him.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

NateBishop3 said:


> I know that J Quick knows who I am. No source citation. I feel shafted.


Damn, sorry for doubting you man. That must have been real crazy to just see Oden stroll in and actually play.


----------



## NateBishop3

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> Damn, sorry for doubting you man. That must have been real crazy to just see Oden stroll in and actually play.


So the fact that I said I covered the team for three seasons wasn't enough proof? You needed an article on Oregonlive? :rofl2:


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

NateBishop3 said:


> So the fact that I said I covered the team for three seasons wasn't enough proof? You needed an article on Oregonlive? :rofl2:


No need to be a jerk about it man. I wasn't referring to the article. I was just trying to be nice and give an apology where one was due, and you spit it back in my face. Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## Dan

Narc said:


> So the fact that I said I covered the team for three seasons wasn't enough proof? You needed an article on Oregonlive? :rofl2:



Yah man, jeesh...


----------



## LameR

Hi Trailblazers!

Man, we should start more rumors.


----------



## Dan

LameR said:


> Hi Trailblazers!
> 
> Man, we should start more rumors.


The funny thing about that is...of all the lame brained moronic rumors that "fans who know" the players (or their buddies sisters cousins daughter's high school sister is dating said player)...it would seem to suggest that either A: the team knows about those rumors and debunks them quickly or B: they will (sadly) pay attention to any chode who wants the attention when they make up some idiotic rumor about a player.

no offense intended Nate (as I wasn't trying to offend you)


----------



## Driew

Oden didn't deny it though so it wasn't a rumor...


----------



## NateBishop3

I would like to think that I've earned the right to post news without it being categorized as a "rumor" though. That kind of irritated me when Quick labeled it that way.


----------



## NateBishop3

Wow...

This
http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/398185-greg-oden-pickup-game.html 

To this
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/03/oden_dominates_a_game_at_24hou.html

To this...
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3316689

:eek8:


----------



## Dan

NateBishop3 said:


> I would like to think that I've earned the right to post news without it being categorized as a "rumor" though. That kind of irritated me when Quick labeled it that way.


I think a big reason why he did such is because it WAS on a message board (and let's be honest about our track record as a message board..we're a bunch of loons who come up with all sorts of ****)...and he didn't see it. So it's a much safer bet for him to say it was a rumor instead of reporting it as truth.

Imagine if him or Canzano did report something as truth, and then it turned out to be false. I know thats hard to believe that both fo those guys might do something dumb like that (esp Canzano), but if they did, they'd look bad. Of course, being the outstanding columnists they are, they'd automatically print up a retraction and apology.


----------



## B-Roy

NateBishop3 said:


> Wow...
> 
> This
> http://www.basketballforum.com/portland-trail-blazers/398185-greg-oden-pickup-game.html
> 
> To this
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/03/oden_dominates_a_game_at_24hou.html
> 
> To this...
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3316689
> 
> :eek8:


Lol, word goes around quick.

Oh by the way, I saw Greg buying meth downtown today. ESPN better get on that quickly.


----------



## Schilly

Note to anyone in here... IF you hear Greg fart don't post about it, it will make national media.


----------



## NateBishop3

I always wanted one of my articles to make it to ESPN... just didn't think it would be this one.


----------



## Dan

B-Roy said:


> Lol, word goes around quick.
> 
> Oh by the way, I saw Greg buying meth downtown today. ESPN better get on that quickly.


At the risk of this coming back and biting me..

I sold Greg Oden a math book.


----------



## B-Roy

Hap said:


> At the risk of this coming back and biting me..
> 
> I sold Greg Oden a math book.


You dirty *******!

I just reported this to Jason Quick. Hopefully, he gets to writing an article on this injustice right away!


----------



## Dan

FreshCo said:


> You ruined your franchise. Blazers aren't ever going to win a ring thanks to you now. Sorry.


by the by, am I the only one who has absolutely no idea what the hell the point behind this comment was?


----------



## Dan

B-Roy said:


> You dirty *******!
> 
> I just reported this to Jason Quick. Hopefully, he gets to writing an article on this injustice right away!


Don't hate the player, hate the Pythagoras Theorem.


----------



## alext42083

Crazy stuff that something on this board actually made it to ESPN.com. Luckily Greg didn't injure himself out there or have some goofy, uncoordinated guy fall on his leg awkwardly.


----------



## NateBishop3

Hap said:


> by the by, am I the only one who has absolutely no idea what the hell the point behind this comment was?


I think he was either saying that I:

A) ruined the franchise by playing in a basketball game with Greg Oden and possibly hurting his knee in the process.

or

B) ruined the franchise by making this public and possibly disenfranchising Greg with the team and thus leading to his immediate departure by trade demand...

or

C) He's just trolling and he has no idea what he's talking about. He just wanted to post in a legendary thread.

:whistling:


----------



## Dan

alext42083 said:


> Crazy stuff that something on this board actually made it to ESPN.com. Luckily Greg didn't injure himself out there or *have some goofy, uncoordinated guy fall on his leg awkwardly.*



Oddly enough, thats how HispanicCausinPanic's first date with his wife ended.


----------



## Schilly

Hap said:


> Oddly enough, thats how HispanicCausinPanic's first date with his wife ended.


Yeah sure, and some dude in Eastern Oregon is 5 months pregnant.


----------



## Yega1979

Nate,

You got Greg Oden in trouble! :rofl2:

I wonder who reported this post to the Blazers??? I know Rice, Barrett, and Jason Quick read these boards.


----------



## yuyuza1

Nate's (the coach) quotes are buggin me. The trainer knows more about Greg's situation than Nate, and he said it's being made into too big of a deal. I don't think there's anything in Greg's contract about not playing pickup ball at the rec. Just seems like another case of micromanaging by the coach.

Especially this quote from Quick's article. 



> "Young guys,'' McMillan said, shaking his head. "Right now, these young guys don't know their value. That's part of growing up and maturing. In a couple of years he will understand how stupid that was. I understand it, because I've done it. You are a pro, you want to walk into a building like that and feel good about yourself, you know, play with some guys. You don't move hard, you know, just shoot some jump shots ... yeah, I've done it. But we just have to remind him, especially in his situation, where he is coming off an injury. That ... that, you just can't do that.''


----------



## alext42083

I remember KP was talking about how sorry Greg was when he went in for surgery six months ago.. man, imagine if he got injured again and would be out another year, that would just suck even more.

I couldn't stand waiting another year and seeing another season go to waste, while waiting for our franchise big guy going through more rehab and rehab update videos on the Blazers Web site.


----------



## alext42083

Holy crap.. there's 100 guests in this forum and I bet a lot of them are from that OregonLive story. That's crazy.

There was that thread about interest waning yesterday or something. I think it's picked up.


----------



## B-Roy

Hap said:


> Don't hate the player, hate the Pythagoras Theorem.


Breaking News: Brandon Roy spotted at strip club. Groin injury? Or the next Zach Randolph. You decide.


----------



## B-Roy

alext42083 said:


> Holy crap.. there's 100 guests in this forum and I bet a lot of them are from that OregonLive story. That's crazy.
> 
> There was that thread about interest waning yesterday or something. I think it's picked up.


Look at the number of views on this thread: 2147. That should tell you something.


----------



## Nate Dogg

Schilly said:


> Note to anyone in here... IF you hear Greg fart don't post about it, it will make national media.


Yeah if he posted gas like this Woman did playing WoW, it would certainly grab the worlds attention!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avSoKXtaA68


----------



## Nate Dogg

NateBishop3 said:


> I think he was either saying that I:
> 
> A) ruined the franchise by playing in a basketball game with Greg Oden and possibly hurting his knee in the process.
> 
> or
> 
> B) ruined the franchise by making this public and possibly disenfranchising Greg with the team and thus leading to his immediate departure by trade demand...
> 
> or
> 
> C) He's just trolling and he has no idea what he's talking about. He just wanted to post in a legendary thread.
> 
> :whistling:


A) Even if G.O. didn't think he would get hurt in this scrim at the 24 facility he still raised up his chances of getting hurt and would look even more stupid. You did the honest thing and let everyone know that you saw him outside his realm of normal rehab. We need this player and the Blazers are protecting their product being paid $4 million a year.
B) The Blazer franchise is trying to improve its image and this recent stunt is something that Pritchard / Nate have probably discussed with Oden. Oden broke this verbal agreement.
C} At least he got quotes off Nate. Its too bad Oden wasn't interviewed it probably made the article more juicy.

Nate, don't cut yourself short. You did the right thing and we need Oden to be a good roleplayer and member of the Blazer organization.


----------



## B-Roy

Nate Dogg said:


> A) Even if G.O. didn't think he would get hurt in this scrim at the 24 facility he still raised up his chances of getting hurt and would look even more stupid. You did the honest thing and let everyone know that you saw him outside his realm of normal rehab. We need this player and the Blazers are protecting their product being paid $4 million a year.
> B) The Blazer franchise is trying to improve its image and this recent stunt is something that Pritchard / Nate have probably discussed with Oden. Oden broke this verbal agreement.
> C} At least he got quotes off Nate. Its too bad Oden wasn't interviewed it probably made the article more juicy.
> 
> Nate, don't cut yourself short. You did the right thing and we need Oden to be a good roleplayer and member of the Blazer organization.


I think he was being sarcastic. He knows he did no wrong.


----------



## Driew

I know there's a clause in their contracts that prevent them from going skiing.


----------



## Blue

I got nothin to say, I just wanted to make an appearance in this legendary thread.. 

Good to hear Oden was lookin' good out there tho....


----------



## Dre

88 guests viewing...


----------



## DaRizzle

Hi mom!

This link should be opened by all
http://youtube.com/watch?v=HJ4tyEdsBrk


----------



## Blue

lol....i wonder who was actually guarding G.O......musta been a hella matchup nightmare for him...lol wow, the odds....


----------



## barfo

Darkwebs said:


> Oh snap!! Oden got reprimanded because of this thread. Poor Greg.


Perhaps they should read the Jarrett Jack threads, then.

barfo


----------



## budselig

Talkhard said:


> This scares the crap out of me. What in the hell is Oden doing playing pickup games with total strangers at some local gym? What if some 15-year-old kid who wants to make a name for himself tries to take him out at the knees, or trip him up, or foul him hard--and ends up injuring him? There goes the franchise, again . . .
> 
> If I were the Blazers I'd make sure he never did anything like this again. In fact, I'd write it into his contract. This is bull****.


because fifteen year olds aren't macauley culkin in the good son and have zero reason to do that, there's nothing wrong with a big stud playing some rec league ball it's completely cool


----------



## alext42083

budselig said:


> there's nothing wrong with a big stud playing some rec league ball it's completely cool


Unless of course this big stud is being hailed as the franchise for the next 10 to 15 years, and being counted upon by an entire city and state to bring their only professional sports team back to the playoffs and into the national spotlight, and after being the No. 1 pick in the draft and all the time into rehab that has gone on the past six months.

Course there's nothing wrong. That's why it's a story.


----------



## DaRizzle

To Selig

wrong...fail...lose...opposite of right


----------



## NateBishop3

Basketballforum.com is getting a ton of free publicity off this. They should give me a free lifetime membership imo. It's the least they could do. :biggrin:


----------



## yuyuza1

Hey Nate, so was GO there by himself, or did he have some friends with him? An entourage, perhaps?


----------



## NateBishop3

yuyuza1 said:


> Hey Nate, so was GO there by himself, or did he have some friends with him? An entourage, perhaps?


He came in by himself, but he knew a few of the guys there. They were the ones who convinced him to play.


----------



## Yao Mania

That's awesome, Blazers forum has always delivered for bbf.com. Not to brag but back in the days my name started appearing in Chinese basketball chatrooms because I was one of the first to start talking about Yi Jianlian


----------



## NewAgeBaller

yuyuza1 said:


> Nate's (the coach) quotes are buggin me. The trainer knows more about Greg's situation than Nate, and he said it's being made into too big of a deal.


Unless you're reading a different article to me, I believe it was Oden who said it's "being made into too big of a deal" -



OregonLive said:


> Athletic trainer Jay Jensen, who supervises Oden's rehabilitation, said he also talked to Oden. *He said Oden felt like a little event was being made into a big deal.*


----------



## Anonymous Gambler

B-Roy said:


> Breaking News: Brandon Roy spotted at strip club. Groin injury? Or the next Zach Randolph. You decide.


That's not funny.


----------



## Talkhard

So much for all the "geniuses" on this board. I got blasted for expressing my concerns about this, and now the Blazers are saying basically the same thing I was. Oden's rehab has to take place in a "controlled" environment. Duh.


----------



## CanIgetaheadband

Colin Cowherd just read part of the original post on his show. He said it was the first time in the history of message boards that something useful came out of them.


----------



## PapaG

Talkhard said:


> So much for all the "geniuses" on this board. I got blasted for expressing my concerns about this, and now the Blazers are saying basically the same thing I was. Oden's rehab has to take place in a "controlled" environment. Duh.


Yeah, you were the one rational poster in this thread outside of NateBishop. Cowherd just talked about this thread, and he sure is right about the anonymous insults. I wonder if any of those who mocked you will budge from their unwise stance.


----------



## _w00t_

*Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

Did anyone else hear it? He read the entire post about Greg Odens pick up game. I thought that was cool!


----------



## HayesFan

Good sign for the Blazers that GO is nearly ready to go (I'm so punny). I don't know that I would have played with him, it would be like an 8 year old playing against a high schooler. 

Congrats on all the publicity Nate.


----------



## drexlersdad

i dont know if it was so bad. just because nate says so doesnt mean its wrong. i wonder what else he isnt allowed to do....

have sex? (or maybe he just isnt allowed to have really freaky sex?)
play with his dog?
go dancing?
indian leg wrestling?
amusement parks?
use stairs?
eat candy?

maybe he should just hang out at strip clubs, and be safe(actually, lap dances are probably off limits too.)

i can see where it might have been a lapse of good judgement, considering all the unknown variables, but to publicly admonish him... it seems like a good "no comment" would have been fine to the press. they could have talked with him privately. i just feel bad for the kid.


----------



## RobyCat

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

,That's really cool...


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

Nevermind, didn't read from page 5 on in Nate's thread. 

GO NATE!


----------



## Dan

CanIgetaheadband said:


> Colin Cowherd just read part of the original post on his show. He said it was the first time in the history of message boards that something useful came out of them.


That's not true. Colin being called a douche was the first time in the history of message boards that something useful came out of it them.


----------



## _w00t_

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

Oh was this already posted somewhere else? I just looked for thread titles and didn't see anything about it 

I thought it was worthy of its own thread hehe


----------



## MrJayremmie

Congratulations Nate, but you definitely deserved to be sourced on OregonLive. Pretty lame.

Good info though man! 

GO BLAZERS! Oden is gonna take over the basketball world! He is just starting small right now. 24 hour fitness, consider yourself Odenied!


----------



## MrJayremmie

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

^no i don't think so. I think you were the first to post this maybe. But what i said was already said elsewhere. Heh. 

Welcome to the site you two, by the way.


----------



## PapaG

MrJayremmie said:


> Congratulations Nate, but you definitely deserved to be sourced on OregonLive. Pretty lame.
> 
> Good info though man!
> 
> GO BLAZERS! Oden is gonna take over the basketball world! He is just starting small right now. 24 hour fitness, consider yourself Odenied!


Frankly he would have had to sign the post with his real name to be credited by name. As it is, it is someone writing under a pseudonym.


----------



## MrJayremmie

That makes sense.


----------



## knicksfan

I guess people really do read this thing. HEY KP, YOU DID A VERY DUMB THING TO TRADE TELFAIR BUDDY, YOU REALLY DID. BTW, Portland is actually one of my favorite teams, so that was not flaming.


----------



## _w00t_

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

Thank you. This site seems really cool so far. Lots of Blazer fans on here!!! I came from the ESPN forum a while back. This forum is so much better!


----------



## Dan

knicksfan said:


> I guess people really do read this thing. HEY KP, YOU DID A VERY DUMB THING TO TRADE TELFAIR BUDDY, YOU REALLY DID. BTW, Portland is actually one of my favorite teams, so that was not flaming.


Trading Telfair for what turned into the Rookie of the year and the only 2nd year all star player was a dumb thing?

Since when?


----------



## yuyuza1

NateBishop3 said:


> He came in by himself, but he knew a few of the guys there. They were the ones who convinced him to play.


Cool. Thanks for the info, man. You're making news everywhere. There's a blurb on kptv.com taking quotes from this topic. Crazy how much of a following Oden has.


----------



## Dan

you guys are witnesses to the revolution!


----------



## alext42083

drexlersdad said:


> i dont know if it was so bad. just because nate says so doesnt mean its wrong. i wonder what else he isnt allowed to do....
> 
> have sex? (or maybe he just isnt allowed to have really freaky sex?)
> play with his dog?
> go dancing?
> indian leg wrestling?
> amusement parks?
> use stairs?
> eat candy?
> 
> maybe he should just hang out at strip clubs, and be safe(actually, lap dances are probably off limits too.)
> 
> i can see where it might have been a lapse of good judgement, considering all the unknown variables, but to publicly admonish him... it sees like a good "no comment" would have been fine to the press. they could have talked with him privately. i just feel bad for the kid.


No one is bashing the guy or controlling his every step. It's just what you said, a simple lapse of good judgment. The team has invested millions of dollars in him and is relying on him for the next 10 to 15 years. You bet they're going to be worried if he goes play basketball without their knowing against scrub players where some don't even know their right foot from their left foot and fall over themselves.

And in this age of information, a 'no comment' would be ridiculous in this situation with the whole story already out there. It's just a simple slap on the wrist, nothing more.


----------



## Xericx

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

Nate, please add the phrase "J-Quick is a hack" on the OG Post. 

:whistling:


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

Merge!!


----------



## drexlersdad

alext42083 said:


> No one is bashing the guy or controlling his every step. It's just what you said, a simple lapse of good judgment. The team has invested millions of dollars in him and is relying on him for the next 10 to 15 years. You bet they're going to be worried if he goes play basketball without their knowing against scrub players where some don't even know their right foot from their left foot and fall over themselves.
> 
> *And in this age of information, a 'no comment' would be ridiculous in this situation with the whole story already out there.* It's just a simple slap on the wrist, nothing more.



rediculous? to say that as a team they have no comment publicly on oden playing pick up games? likre they couldnt have handled it in house? to say something like "yeah we heard about that, and we had a talk" would be a little better than calling him stupid in the media. the only reason it is in the news AT ALL, is that nate mc made such a big deal about it. you really think oden playing a pick up game would be on espn's front page? and if so, that there would be backlash from it? nate mc has created this controversy imo.


----------



## alext42083

drexlersdad said:


> rediculous? to say that as a team they have no comment publicly on oden playing pick up games? likre they couldnt have handled it in house? to say something like "yeah we heard about that, and we had a talk" would be a little better than calling him stupid in the media. the only reason it is in the news AT ALL, is that nate mc made such a big deal about it. you really think oden playing a pick up game would be on espn's front page? and if so, that there would be backlash from it? nate mc has created this controversy imo.


Nate didn't make that big of a deal out of it IMO. And no one called Greg stupid. Nate called the decision stupid, but not Greg. The point is no one wants to see Oden injured again, especially with the team not knowing he went to play ball. The first time he got injured is already a mystery.

This is not two Blazers smoking weed in a yellow Hummer driving down 1-5 from a game. This is not a Blazer carrying a gun in a pillow case through airport security and telling them it's their girlfriend's. Those are 'no comment' situations.
But this is a guy just playing a pickup game when he shouldn't.

There's no controversy at all. If this is the worst thing that happens this season, it's 1000x better than the Jail Blazer days. No one's going to start piling on Oden or booing him or asking him to be traded for his poor judgement.

It's over and done with. Blazer fans are just talking about it since the season is practically over and it's something new that's not stupid trade rumors or the constant Jarrett Jack bashing.


----------



## alext42083

BTW, this is quickly going to become the second most viewed thread in history on this forum, nearing 9,000 views.
But a long way to go to get to mediocre man's thread about the "deal coming soon..." that reached 34,772. I think it could happen.


----------



## andalusian

alext42083 said:


> BTW, this is quickly going to become the second most viewed thread in history on this forum, nearing 9,000 views.
> But a long way to go to get to mediocre man's thread about the "deal coming soon..." that reached 34,772. I think it could happen.


Maybe the Blazers will trade for NateBishop3 to be Greg's controlled pickup game buddy - and the two can be merged!


----------



## Dan

andalusian said:


> Maybe the Blazers will trade for NateBishop3 to be Greg's controlled pickup game buddy - and the two can be merged!


I'm hearing from a source that the Blazers have hired Nate Bishop to do a radio show, called, the "I look like Nikita Morgonuv tribute show" to come on KXL after the other "hired only so he'd shut up about the Blazers" show is over with, Bald Face Truth.


----------



## B_&_B

It's stuff like this that gives Portland a bad rap among NBA players. They cant fart without it being a story. I'm not faulting Nate for posting this, I'm sure he had no ill intentions, but this type of stuff doesnt happen in other cities. These guys dont want to live under a microscope. Would you? Now we are going to get all sorts of threads saying stuff like "I saw -player- at -local bar- having a beer", with the person thinking they may get some sort of "fame" out of "breaking the story".


----------



## drexlersdad

no worries alex, just arguing a lil, i agree it is a non issue. just funny to see on espn and real gm that "blazers officials are unhappy with oden" lol gimme a break.


----------



## Dan

B_&_B said:


> It's stuff like this that gives Portland a bad rap among NBA players. They cant fart without it being a story. I'm not faulting Nate for posting this, I'm sure he had no ill intentions, but this type of stuff doesnt happen in other cities. These guys dont want to live under a microscope. Would you? Now we are going to get all sorts of threads saying stuff like "I saw -player- at -local bar- having a beer", with the person thinking they may get some sort of "fame" out of "breaking the story".


wait..who'd you see at a bar having a beer!!?!?!?

SPILL IT MAN!!!:rules::rules:


----------



## MrJayremmie

> It's stuff like this that gives Portland a bad rap among NBA players. They cant fart without it being a story. I'm not faulting Nate for posting this, I'm sure he had no ill intentions, but this type of stuff doesnt happen in other cities. These guys dont want to live under a microscope. Would you? Now we are going to get all sorts of threads saying stuff like "I saw -player- at -local bar- having a beer", with the person thinking they may get some sort of "fame" out of "breaking the story".


couldn't agree more.


----------



## B-Roy

alext42083 said:


> Nate didn't make that big of a deal out of it IMO. And no one called Greg stupid. Nate called the decision stupid, but not Greg. The point is no one wants to see Oden injured again, especially with the team not knowing he went to play ball. The first time he got injured is already a mystery.
> 
> This is not two Blazers smoking weed in a yellow Hummer driving down 1-5 from a game. This is not a Blazer carrying a gun in a pillow case through airport security and telling them it's their girlfriend's. Those are 'no comment' situations.
> But this is a guy just playing a pickup game when he shouldn't.
> 
> There's no controversy at all. If this is the worst thing that happens this season, it's 1000x better than the Jail Blazer days. No one's going to start piling on Oden or booing him or asking him to be traded for his poor judgement.
> 
> It's over and done with. Blazer fans are just talking about it since the season is practically over and it's something new that's not stupid trade rumors or the constant Jarrett Jack bashing.


Which reminds me.....JACK SUCKS.


----------



## timmay

B_&_B said:


> It's stuff like this that gives Portland a bad rap among NBA players. They cant fart without it being a story. I'm not faulting Nate for posting this, I'm sure he had no ill intentions, but this type of stuff doesnt happen in other cities.


If the Knicks had drafted him, and this happened in NYC, it would be in a big graphic on the front page of ESPN.com.

If this happened to Yao Ming, it would be a (inter)national story.

Don't fool yourself. We have a major game-changing #1 draft pick, and he did something newsworthy. No matter what city drafted him, this was going to be news. Probably less than if he'd been in a bigger city. This is par for the territory for having a possible future superstar.

Hey, I'll take that trade-off.


----------



## bball2223

Talkhard said:


> So much for all the "geniuses" on this board. I got blasted for expressing my concerns about this, and now the Blazers are saying basically the same thing I was. Oden's rehab has to take place in a "controlled" environment. Duh.



Yes Rush we understand that you know all that is right. 



Congrats though Nate that had to be awesome to play against him, and I agree we should order you a lifetime membership.


----------



## graybeard

knicksfan said:


> I guess people really do read this thing. HEY KP, YOU DID A VERY DUMB THING TO TRADE TELFAIR BUDDY, YOU REALLY DID. BTW, Portland is actually one of my favorite teams, so that was not flaming.



:rofl2: Isaiah, is that you?


----------



## Blue

B_&_B said:


> It's stuff like this that gives Portland a bad rap among NBA players. They cant fart without it being a story. I'm not faulting Nate for posting this, I'm sure he had no ill intentions, but this type of stuff doesnt happen in other cities. These guys dont want to live under a microscope. Would you? Now we are going to get all sorts of threads saying stuff like "I saw -player- at -local bar- having a beer", with the person thinking they may get some sort of "fame" out of "breaking the story".


Most people dont actually think that what they say on a Message Board is gonna get back to the actual team much less the national media....i mean, what are the odds.....They just wanna share a story about seeing a famous player cause it usually doesn't happen that often.......I doubt Nate was tryna get Greg in trouble for this, it just kind of blew up out of nowhere and now I feel bad for Nate cuz they didn't even give dude any credit for breaking the story.....that's messed up. If you're gonna steal the man's story, at least throw a lil name drop in there somewhere....it the least they could've done....****in media.. :no:


----------



## NateBishop3

Thanks for the support guys. I'm still kind of in awe of this whole thing. What I find funny is that I was a journalist for about seven years, writing articles and doing interviews and such, but I didn't hit the big time until I wrote a forum post on basketballforum.com :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Remember what Shaq said when he left Orlando for L.A.? He was tired of being a big fish in a small pond! This is crazy, now we have 3 famous people on this board! I'd say 4 but I can't count myself even though some of you know you saw me on the big screen at the Preseason game this year doing the Robot.....well! We have NateBishop...........That guy from the Bones show ( now all this time I thought Bones was a porno, but I just saw a spot on TNT for it)Eric you lost some cool points in my book! And last but not least....HAP!


----------



## LameR

Greetings 224 guests!


----------



## gi0rdun

211 Guests. Why don't you all press the sign up button?


----------



## B_&_B

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That guy from the Bones show ( now all this time I thought Bones was a porno, but I just saw a spot on TNT for it)Eric you lost some cool points in my book


:rofl2:
:lol:
:biggrin:
:cheers:


----------



## 2k

Xericx said:


> I got injured when some sloppy ball player at LA Fitness FELL on my leg because he tried to dive for a rebound but landed on my leg and I twisted my knee. Its not Oden I'm afraid of, its the weekend warrior types who SUCK.
> 
> THANK YOU NATE BISHOP.


Wow, same here!!
I have played a lot of sports in my lifetime and the only knee injury I had happened when some fat kid dove for a rebound, missed the ball badly and landed on my knee. This was while I was planting my leg to take off because someone already had the rebound the kid was diving oh so late for. My leg was straight when it happened. Luckily it was just a hyperextension because my thigh was in front of my knee.


----------



## B_&_B

Dan Patrick is talking about this on his show right now (delayed on The Fan). He's laughing about the whole thing... saying stuff like "Oden dominated some 50 year old gym rats". :biggrin:


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*

Double post.......


----------



## HOWIE

*Re: Nates thread was on Colin Cowherd this morning.*



B_&_B said:


> Marge!!











?


Oh wait, you said merge.....I get it :whistling:​


----------



## NateBishop3

Actually it was mostly kids... guys in their early to mid 20's. There's actually some pretty good games out there every night (but nobody come because the wait is bad enough as it is... I had to wait an hour to get in a game on wednesday night)


----------



## Jayps15

Watching PTI at the moment, and one of the up coming topics is titled 'Greg Oden'... No doubt this is what that's about.

From the BBF to National TV!


----------



## DaRizzle

Yeah, Around the Horn, and Jim Rome is burning also had it.

Good job Nate, this story has been on EVERYTHING because of this little thread.

I think you need to write a personal note to Greg Oden and apologize...lol


----------



## knickstorm

any idea if aaron boone was part of that pick up game?


----------



## NateBishop3

So I saw some posts on oregonlive claiming that the rims are 9 feet at 24 hour fitness.... I don't know where they got that. They're regulation hoops.


----------



## NateBishop3

So I saw some posts on oregonlive claiming that the rims are 9 feet at 24 hour fitness.... I don't know where they got that. They're regulation hoops.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano




----------



## EGame

So, I thought I would sign up to be a part of the legendary thread. 

Also, NateBishop, I believe they got the rims being 9 feet because Oden said it in the article at ESPN.com. Oden also said he did not dunk 8-10 times like you claimed, what do we believe :O

Here's what Oden said about the rim. 



> Oden said he didn't dunk eight or 10 times, as was reported on an Internet forum. But he did get in a few -- and he didn't need to jump.
> 
> "It was a 9-foot goal, so it was pretty easy to dunk on," he said.


Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3318056

Anyway, even though I signed up to post in this legendary thread, this shall not be my only appearance, I have been a Blazer fan for along time and am so glad to see them doing so well this season! GO BLAZERS!


----------



## B-Roy

-Sonny- said:


>


Oden MAD! Oden SMASH!


----------



## NateBishop3

EGame said:


> So, I thought I would sign up to be a part of the legendary thread.
> 
> Also, NateBishop, I believe they got the rims being 9 feet because Oden said it in the article at ESPN.com. Oden also said he did not dunk 8-10 times like you claimed, what do we believe :O
> 
> Here's what Oden said about the rim.
> 
> 
> 
> Link: http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3318056
> 
> Anyway, even though I signed up to post in this legendary thread, this shall not be my only appearance, I have been a Blazer fan for along time and am so glad to see them doing so well this season! GO BLAZERS!


They're not 9 feet rims. I think Greg was joking about that. They're 10 foot regulation rims. 

Also, he did dunk at least 8 times. I can think of at least five different dunks off the top of my head, and I know there were more than that.


----------



## Dan

NateBishop3 said:


> They're not 9 feet rims. I think Greg was joking about that. They're 10 foot regulation rims.
> 
> Also, he did dunk at least 8 times. I can think of at least five different dunks off the top of my head, and I know there were more than that.


wow, he dunked off the top of your head!?

Jeepers, imagine what he can do when he's healthy! If he can dunk OFF the top of Nate's head (and Nate's what...6'3"?)...I bet he might be able to dunk off of Martells head next season!!!


----------



## MrJayremmie

> They're not 9 feet rims. I think Greg was joking about that. They're 10 foot regulation rims.
> 
> Also, he did dunk at least 8 times. I can think of at least five different dunks off the top of my head, and I know there were more than that.


i'd just let Greg say what he wants. Whatever makes it easier for him. 

WAY too big of a deal has been made about this. Greg is the freakin' man. He was just enjoying himself.


----------



## NateBishop3

Hap said:


> wow, he dunked off the top of your head!?
> 
> Jeepers, imagine what he can do when he's healthy! If he can dunk OFF the top of Nate's head (and Nate's what...6'3"?)...I bet he might be able to dunk off of Martells head next season!!!


It's a trick we've been working on Hap... we were going to unveil it next season, but thanks to ESPN the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

If they were 9-feet tall, he really didn't have to jump to dunk considering his standing reach is 9'4"....


----------



## zagsfan20

I think this is a big deal made out of nothing. Do you think if Bill Walton was playing pickup games at YMCA back in the day there would be this much made of it. 

I know people who use to play against Damon Stoudamire at Multnomah Athletic Club and I never heard a peep about it anywhere. It should be a good thing that he's chomping at the bit to play that he's playing a bunch amateurs at a 24 hour fitness.


----------



## Dan

I think it's more that he's risking an injury in an arena where he's not able to use "well, ti was an NBA sanctioned" practice.

It's covering his *** and the teams ***.


----------



## dkap

> Do you think if Bill Walton was playing pickup games at YMCA back in the day there would be this much made of it.


I'm pretty sure this forum wasn't around at the time...

Has anyone considered that there might be insurance issues at play? Oden is being paid something like $5M to rehab his knee this year, and there may well be stipulations about what can and cannot be done during that time.

Dan


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

The last time I played against Damon was at Grant Park after his Soph. year at Arizona. And my dad told me that Bill Walton used to play ball all summer down at Wallace park in NW all during his years he played in P-Town.


----------



## B_&_B

A friend of mine played on a city league team with Outlaw's brother. Travis played with them for one game a few years ago. That didnt make the news. :biggrin:


----------



## lazyskillz

You played pick up ball with a NBA player. That's just awesome! Sorry for contributing nothing to this thread.


----------



## myst

The first post was quoted on True Hoop today
http://myespn.go.com/blogs/truehoop/0-31-111/Greg-Oden-Plays-Basketball.html


----------



## Talkhard

zagsfan20 said:


> I know people who use to play against Damon Stoudamire at Multnomah Athletic Club and I never heard a peep about it anywhere.


Big deal. Damon never had a major knee surgery and never played a pickup game during his rehab, either. And nobody ever thought he was going to be a franchise center.


----------



## Ptrailblazersfan

OMG NateBishop. They actually mentioned you on ESPN.com. You're famous.

Who the hell am I?

Contributions to one of the most legendary Blazer threads in all the Internet...next to the Ha-Seung-Jin thread on RealGM.


----------



## Dan

we're freaking famous folks! Well, some of us are.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

This board is being viewed by people within the organization.

...I wonder if LaMarcus knows that I'm his biggest fan... :whistling:


----------



## B-Roy

-Sonny- said:


> *This board is being viewed by people within the organization.*
> 
> ...I wonder if LaMarcus knows that I'm his biggest fan... :whistling:


How would you know? >.>


----------



## Sonny-Canzano

B-Roy said:


> How would you know? >.>


..Because I'm a fan _in the know_.


----------



## hasoos

Wow 13 pages! You folks astound me! A banannallama for you all!

:bananallama:


----------



## B-Roy

-Sonny- said:


> ..Because I'm a fan _in the know_.


No you're not.


----------



## Burton

> Oden said he didn't dunk eight or 10 times, as was reported on an Internet forum. But he did get in a few -- and he didn't need to jump.
> 
> "It was a 9-foot goal, so it was pretty easy to dunk on," he said.


did greg actually say that or was that just reported on FOX and Friends?


----------



## NWDJ

I think folk have to be careful not to make Oden feel like his every move will be dissected. This is a small community and it was only 3 or 4 years ago that folk were complaining that the palyers weren't out in the community. Maybe playing wasn't the best thing to do, but I say be careful or Oden may just become less accessable. 

Just a thought.

Go Blazers!!!


----------



## HOWIE

I turned on the Fan after seeing the info on this thread during lunch at work today. Caught Nate talking about posting the information, did you get on any other radio shows? I missed the first part of the Bald Face Truth and they were talking about it when I tuned in.

Man, this all started on Wednesday night, by Friday it's gone national. What really gets me is that the Blazer Management thought enough of your post to make a call to Greg and ask if it was true.

Good report Nate, just crazy that you've gone national with your thread. The Bonzi Wells vs. Jerry Stackhouse thread may have been the longest thread ever, but yours has gotten the most attention. Impressed buddy.


----------



## blue32

Let the guy do what he wants , you greedy *******s...
leave Greg alone! christ..


----------



## RipCity7

blue32 said:


> Let the guy do what he wants , you greedy *******s...
> leave Greg alone! christ..


http://youtube.com/watch?v=LWSjUe0FyxQ


hahahaha


----------



## HOWIE

RipCity7 said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=LWSjUe0FyxQ
> 
> 
> hahahaha


Oh boy, this thread is going down hill now. :whistling:


----------



## Tragedy

lol @ the thought of greg oden now lurking on this site.

lol even more @ espn.com comments



> Dang, dude just straight dry snitched on Oden. What a bama... See this is why if you're a NBA star you can't just go out and play ball with your homies cause right after you finish some random person goes home and get on the internet and just straight out snitched on Oden. Snitches are Biatches.


----------



## 84BlazerRC

They were showing the thread this or another thread on TV and somebodies FREE SERGIO! signature was clearly visible :rofl2:


----------



## NateBishop3

Tragedy said:


> lol @ the thought of greg oden now lurking on this site.
> 
> lol even more @ espn.com comments


What the heck is a "bama"? lol


----------



## zagsfan20

If anybody within the Clippers cares, I played against Dan Dickau in front of his neighbors house out in Salmon Creek during his first stint with the Blazers.

I think Donald Sterling should fine him.


----------



## zagsfan20

Almost 18,000 views... That might be a forum record.


----------



## mediocre man

zagsfan20 said:


> Almost 18,000 views... That might be a forum record.


How soon you forget. My infamous "Deal Coming Soon" post had almost 35000 views.


----------



## STOMP

PapaG said:


> Frankly he would have had to sign the post with his real name to be credited by name. As it is, it is someone writing under a pseudonym.


His name is Nate Bishop. He used to cover the Blazers for Hoopsworld.

STOMP


----------



## Dan

I like how Nate is now "snitching" on Oden. I guess those people gotta keep their persona has hardcore on.


----------



## Talkhard

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but the Oden story is now on the homepage of Yahoo. Check it out.

http://www.yahoo.com/


----------



## Xericx

Derek Fisher and his jerk of a trainer kicked me off a basketball court in his 2nd season in the league. You're a jerk D-Fish! Now the world knows! bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## Xericx

oh, Pau Gasol, while out with HIS knee injury...i saw him THURSDAY shooting a commercial for a jewerly store in Marina Del Rey. LOOK AT ME YAHOO!


----------



## Dan

*crickets*


----------



## NateBishop3

Honestly, I don't know how I'd ever top this. Maybe if I can catch LeBron throwing away recyclables.. :thinking2:


----------



## gi0rdun

Too bad the Yahoo link doesn't link to this topic directly but like the link to the article does.


----------



## gi0rdun

Haha. Just remember, at the end of the day Greg Oden will remember you because you're the one who busted him.


----------



## Dan

giordun said:


> Haha. Just remember, at the end of the day Greg Oden will remember you because you're the one who busted him.


I doubt Greg cares.


----------



## Nightfly

-Sonny- said:


> This board is being viewed by people within the organization.


I could have told you that. Heh heh heh...


----------



## Dornado

So was this game played on 9 foot rims or what?


----------



## blue32

stick a fork in this....it's done..


----------



## NateBishop3

Dornado said:


> So was this game played on 9 foot rims or what?


No.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

zagsfan20 said:


> If anybody within the Clippers cares, I played against Dan Dickau in front of his neighbors house out in Salmon Creek during his first stint with the Blazers.
> 
> I think Donald Sterling should fine him.


I was there guys! My boy dunked on Dickau!


----------



## Dan

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I was there guys! My boy dunked on Dickau!


Since Dickau was playing on his torn ACL, I hope your boy dunked on him.


----------



## TiMVP2

Yo Stuart Scott, if your reading this. **** YOU


----------



## NateBishop3

FreshCo said:


> Yo Stuart Scott, if your reading this. **** YOU


What's wrong with Stu?


----------



## MrJayremmie

Stu Scott freakin' rocks. So he has an odd lazy eye, oh well. He is a great anchor, imo.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Can't stand him. He is too inconsistent. If he's talking to a black basketball player he's "down" and "from the street". If it's a white baseball player he's completely different. Can't stand that kind of stuff. He tries to hard. The eye is creepy enough, but that other crap bugs me.


----------



## PapaG

MrJayremmie said:


> Stu Scott freakin' rocks. So he has an odd lazy eye, oh well. He is a great anchor, imo.


It's not lazy, it was severly injured. He got hit in the eye by a football shot from a Juggs machine at a Jets minicamp. He was doing a feature for ESPN. He had to have emergency surgery that night. It was in 2004 if memory serves.


----------

